# Show us your interior



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

didnt see this one in seth's collaboration, and i figured since i took pictures of mine yesterday, it would be a good new thread. ill post my pictures around 4pm EST today. got the passenger door and a-pillar all finished painted!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

it's not brown, that's just the light and a disposable camera.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

do you have 2 different seats? lol, the light makes my interior seats/carpet look purple sometimes, even though its gray


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I got the NX2000 for $30 for a little more side support. As you can tell by the floor, I don't care what my car looks like on the inside as long as it's functional.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

almost done! and yes, thats my "custom" duct tape upholstery job on the passenger door. when you rip off the fabric, and paint the door, and paint gets on the foam, whenever you touch it, all this paint dust comes off, so i temporarily duct taped it, till i can get some terry cloth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\ Whats up sunpass?

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> */\/\ Whats up sunpass?
> 
> Seth *


 hell yea, gotta have my sunpass handy.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Before












AFTER


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
Is that the 'gunmetal' paint?

Seth


----------

